# Best Paycheck yet.



## Neonovo (Sep 30, 2014)

$270.38 TOTAL for last-night-and this morning.

I'm wondering why they are charging my for TWO iphones? (I only got one). And then they refunded a $3.00 airport parking fee, which I didn't ask for. Go figure.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

That's kinda creepy, dude.


----------



## AZguy (Sep 17, 2014)

Creepy indeed.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Also, your fare amount isn't that big of a deal. I've done that amount in half the time online.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

How many miles did you do and what was your fuel cost?


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

Neonovo said:


> Hot chick should show up on the bottom.
> $270.38 TOTAL for last-night-and this morning.
> 
> But first, can anyone elaborate on these charges from UBER?
> ...


eWWWW!
You @$$!! I just blew chunks all over my desk. Now I have to reimburse myself cleaning fee...
nahhh I'll do like Uber


----------



## Jake L (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah what was the fuel costs like? Total estimated profit for the night? I'm still very new to the scene. 

Congrats though, but you sure earned it! Ain't no cake walk.



I gotta ask....how did you initiate the picture taking? Seems like that could easily be a bad idea/could go wrong (the whole business and pleasure thing) but glad it worked out fine for you.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Neonovo said:


> Hot chick should show up on the bottom.
> $270.38 TOTAL for last-night-and this morning.
> 
> But first, can anyone elaborate on these charges from UBER?
> ...


She's not that hot but looks like a bangin bootie.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Neonovo said:


> But first, can anyone elaborate on these charges from UBER?
> MISCELLANEOUS ITEMS -97
> iphone (1/2) -50
> iphone (2/2) -50
> ...


The two $50 charges were probably a $100 deposit that was supposed to be charged over the first two weeks driving, but you didn't drive for a week or more after being activated and it accrued. The airport parking reimbursement is automatic because you're supposed to park in short term parking and meet your rider in the terminal.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, she looked like she was enjoying having her picture taken. I imagine a lot of women wouldn't want some stranger taking their picture. It is a little weird. I usually just ask them to pull their top up.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yeah, she looked like she was enjoying having her picture taken. I imagine a lot of women wouldn't want some stranger taking their picture. It is a little weird. I usually just ask them to pull their top up.


Awesome

Although she looks a tad saggy up top...

Great now chicabs is gonna call me a sexist as well as a bigot


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

Dude, Neonovo, you're a sad little perve -- and you don't seem to have a clue how very, very creepy you are. 
What possible legitimate reason would you EVER have to take a passenger's picture? NONE!

You should be deactivated _toute de suite_.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> Dude, Neonovo, you're a sad little perve -- and you don't seem to have a clue how very, very creepy you are.
> What possible legitimate reason would you EVER have to take a passenger's picture? NONE!
> 
> You should be deactivated _toute de suite_.


Relax. Life is fun. Go outside and have some 

This is not a job for him it's a hobby (assuming by the pay). She's smiling, he's happy... kids will be kids...


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> Dude, Neonovo, you're a sad little perve -- and you don't seem to have a clue how very, very creepy you are.
> What possible legitimate reason would you EVER have to take a passenger's picture? NONE! You should be deactivated _toute de suite_.


I bet she didn't know her picture was gonna be posted on this forum either. Also kinda surprised Uber hasn't told him to delete it.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You did a lot better than I did yesterday. Another very slow Saturday, a.k.a. the "new normal" with the lower rates and thousands of drivers working weekends for beer money.


----------



## DPP (Sep 24, 2014)

Saturday, Boston, rain threatening all day, Harpoonfest in South Boston, pouring rain in the evening....whenever there is bad weather, money will be flowing....I don't normally work day hours, just Fri and Sat evening, but started work at 10:30 am Saturday and worked until 3am in the morning, yes, I know a long day, but well worth it....took a 1-1/2 hour break to eat and relax, stressful driving in the rain at night...anyways, 16.5 hour day-1-1/2 hour break...15 hours net working....gross fares $579 on 33 trips....that's an average of $38.60/hr........or if it makes you happier, divide it by the 16.5 hours total $35.10/hr.........Let it rain, let it rain.....Do the math....take out $33 for their $1/fare charge, take their 20% cut and take off $40 for a tank of gas......BEST PAYING PART TIME JOB TO BE HAD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

DPP said:


> Saturday, Boston, rain threatening all day, Harpoonfest in South Boston, pouring rain in the evening....whenever there is bad weather, money will be flowing....I don't normally work day hours, just Fri and Sat evening, but started work at 10:30 am Saturday and worked until 3am in the morning, yes, I know a long day, but well worth it....took a 1-1/2 hour break to eat and relax, stressful driving in the rain at night...anyways, 16.5 hour day-1-1/2 hour break...15 hours net working....gross fares $579 on 33 trips....that's an average of $38.60/hr........or if it makes you happier, divide it by the 16.5 hours total $35.10/hr.........Let it rain, let it rain.....Do the math....take out $33 for their $1/fare charge, take their 20% cut and take off $40 for a tank of gas......BEST PAYING PART TIME JOB TO BE HAD!!!!!!!!!!


The math is easier to do if you give us a very important number: how many miles did you drive?

I used $3/gal for gas, so your $40 of gas comes out to 13.33 gallons. I took a shot in the dark and guessed you are getting 30 miles per gallon. That would mean you drove 400 miles for the $579 in gross fares in 16.5 hours. Now let me calculate your hourly net profit, albeit using a lot of guesses.

$579 gross fares
($579 - 33) * .8 = $436.8 = Uber net pay after commissions but before costs
$436.8 / 16.5 = $26.47/hr = Uber net/hour

400 * $.56 mi (IRS total cost of operation) = $224 = shift costs including fuel + maintenance + depreciation

$436.8 - 224 = $212.80 = Net Profit before taxes
$212.80 / 16.5 = $12.90/hr = Net hourly profit before taxes

Your costs may be less than $0.56/mile, but they are certainly more than the $40 in fuel. You need to include increased car maintenance costs and depreciation.

You may still feel that Uber is the "BEST PAYING PART TIME JOB TO BE HAD!!!!!!!!!!"

Uber on!


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Seriously to the male drivers, STOP taking pictures and videos of the passengers. I cannot believe this girl let you photograph her. I had a very cute young girl tell me that her uber driver recorded she and her friends while they were dancing in his car. That is beyond creepy and so gross. It makes you seem like a desperate loser, getting that excited that an attractive female is actually sitting in your car. EWW, Stop! I guess you don't share the experiences where you've asked and they've declined you......


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

uberlady said:


> Seriously to the male drivers, STOP taking pictures and videos of the passengers. I cannot believe this girl let you photograph her. I had a very cute young girl tell me that her uber driver recorded she and her friends while they were dancing in his car. That is beyond creepy and so gross. It makes you seem like a desperate loser, getting that excited that an attractive female is actually sitting in your car. EWW, Stop! I guess you don't share the experiences where you've asked and they've declined you......


I have to think when she agreed to the photo, she sure didn't expect it on an Uber forum.. OP, just delete your post completely.


----------



## DPP (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahhh......but you lose on the fact that my daily driver car payment is 100% paid for by my full time day job.....yes, I have to pay taxes on the $26.47/hour Uber net........but i'd also have to pay the same percentage on that $9/hour i'd make working pumping gas at the local gas station.......my tax rate is the same for either wage because my tax bracket is established by my full time job.....so help me out here, where am I losing out here??? Where else can I get a part time job that fits into my schedule when my day job is M-F and I don't get home from work until 6pm? Pumping gas?? working at the mall?


----------



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

What's the airport reimbursement? Can we get a refund for parking fees we pay to wait in the lot?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Neonovo said:


> My apologize if I have offended. My attempt was to entice more responses by throwing a little bait you all's way, but its beginning to go to the dark side.
> The gal and I just struck a conversations about the music playing, her work, mine (UBER) and by the time we arrived at the destination, I felt Comfortable enough to pay her some complements, and asked her; Please do not be offended, and feel free to decline. Could I take your picture? She was happy to oblige.
> I'm acknowledging the negative vibes by editing the tittle, but no option exists to delete the photo, so it's still posted.
> I was unpleasantly surprised with the bad vibes, as I states, no offense meant.
> ...


Did you tell the [supposedly] hot chick you were going to plaster her face in public? Uber and you could be sued for that stunt.

Also did you seriously work a 16 hour shift? AND made only $270?! Was it a slow week day or what?!


----------



## Neonovo (Sep 30, 2014)

Can anyone elaborate on the $1.00 charge against each trip?


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

The safe rider fee is NOT a washout although they make it look like that.

If you pull up a particular ride under invoices and then pull up that same ride under Trips you will see that the Trips ride is $1.00 higher than what your invoice states for that same ride. It's because Uber takes that $1.00 right off the top before they pay you commission. It's the House money so to speak!

I just made my own custom Prom0 Cards !


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Just PM me with your e-mail and I will forward you my number so we can talk.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uberlady said:


> Seriously to the male drivers, STOP taking pictures and videos of the passengers.


I always take pictures of the PUKERS [yes, as they PUKE] in case there is any question about WHO made the mess and WHO is going to pay for it. Uber has yet to request face pics but I take them anyway just in case the PERPS decide to get testy and not PAY up for their DAMAGES.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

who cares?


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> The math is easier to do if you give us a very important number: how many miles did you drive?
> 
> I used $3/gal for gas, so your $40 of gas comes out to 13.33 gallons. I took a shot in the dark and guessed you are getting 30 miles per gallon. That would mean you drove 400 miles for the $579 in gross fares in 16.5 hours. Now let me calculate your hourly net profit, albeit using a lot of guesses.
> 
> ...


One more thing to factor, since Uber drivers are not employees (don't get W-2s) but contractors (get 1099s), Uber does not pay employer portion of taxes. In most states these are SS, MED, FUTA and SUI. While FUTA and SUI don't really effect Uber drivers, SS and MED does, because drivers have to pay and extra 7.65% on their gross earnings. 
Example: earn $100 as an employee and you get $7.65 from your paycheck for Ss and MED and whatever % for your FIT and SIT (if your state has SIT, almost all do). But since your working for Uber you have to put aside $15.30 for SS and MED in addition to your FIT and SIT. Eo fomparing to a real job, the gross in this case is $218.80 -7.65% 
And remember guys, if you have any other job besides Uber, working additional job like Uber may change your federal tax bracket, so you may end up paying a lot more extra when you file your taxes than what you expected.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

uberlady said:


> Seriously to the male drivers, STOP taking pictures and videos of the passengers. I cannot believe this girl let you photograph her. I had a very cute young girl tell me that her uber driver recorded she and her friends while they were dancing in his car. That is beyond creepy and so gross. It makes you seem like a desperate loser, getting that excited that an attractive female is actually sitting in your car. EWW, Stop! I guess you don't share the experiences where you've asked and they've declined you......


According to his profile he's 62.....old enough to be her grandfather


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Neonovo said:


> It's public knowledge. Tell them something they don't know.
> In my long experience l find women with low self esteem are bitterly jealous of the young and beautiful.
> How about you tell us how much you weigh? Height? How about your age?


Getting Creepy again


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

DPP said:


> Ahhh......but you lose on the fact that my daily driver car payment is 100% paid for by my full time day job.....yes, I have to pay taxes on the $26.47/hour Uber net........but i'd also have to pay the same percentage on that $9/hour i'd make working pumping gas at the local gas station.......my tax rate is the same for either wage because my tax bracket is established by my full time job.....so help me out here, where am I losing out here??? Where else can I get a part time job that fits into my schedule when my day job is M-F and I don't get home from work until 6pm? Pumping gas?? working at the mall?


I think it's great that you feel like you're getting a good deal. You're ahead of most of us in that regard. I'm personally jealous of your positive slant on this gig. I feel like we are not paid enough and the $1.00 off the top of each ride is an evil rip-off. Safe driver fee my ass...... Uber is not doing background checks on the passengers so exactly why are they safe and why are they taking a dollar from me claiming they are? I wont even mention the insane, low rates they charge the passengers. No one is holding a gun to my head to drive but at least I'm free to ***** and moan; which I'll continue to do, until I figure out how to see this as a "half-full" proposition. Bottom line....I need the extra cash and I'll continue to ***** out my car and myself until I figure out a better way.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Neonovo said:


> It's public knowledge. Tell them something they don't know.
> In my long experience l find women with low self esteem are bitterly jealous of the young and beautiful.
> How about you tell us how much you weigh? Height? How about your age?


 Dude, this statement reads like you're a predator. I'm just saying.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

DPP said:


> Ahhh......but you lose on the fact that my daily driver car payment is 100% paid for by my full time day job.....yes, I have to pay taxes on the $26.47/hour Uber net........but i'd also have to pay the same percentage on that $9/hour i'd make working pumping gas at the local gas station.......my tax rate is the same for either wage because my tax bracket is established by my full time job.....so help me out here, where am I losing out here??? Where else can I get a part time job that fits into my schedule when my day job is M-F and I don't get home from work until 6pm? Pumping gas?? working at the mall?


No doubt, one of the best things about Uber/Lyft is the schedule flexibility.

One correction: you have to pay more taxes on your Uber profits than you do on hourly earnings with a W-2 job. That is due to the self employment tax. The exact number depends on your tax bracket, but I believe it is around 7.51%.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and assume that Neonovo has had some complaints issued from female passengers for his unwarranted creepiness! Just act professional!


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> The safe rider fee is NOT a washout although they make it look like that.
> 
> If you pull up a particular ride under invoices and then pull up that same ride under Trips you will see that the Trips ride is $1.00 higher than what your invoice states for that same ride. It's because Uber takes that $1.00 right off the top before they pay you commission. It's the House money so to speak!
> 
> I just made my own custom Prom0 Cards !


I ordered the promo cards...3 times and they never came. So I finally printed them myself. But since last week you can order them through Vista Print!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Neonovo said:


> Just returned from my best tipped trip ever. $20 and change to run two buddies from the "Gentleman's Club" back to the Hotel.
> Mike like the music playing, and fell in love with the singer, Silvia Pérez Cruz.
> Had a great chat. Had Mike been a girl, I would've taken her picture as well. Gave me a $10.00 tip, that's a 50% gratuity!!
> 
> ...


Neonovo thanks for the information, was your total of 270 before or after the uber fee of 20%


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Neonovo said:


> Hot-chick can be seen at the bottom. Her name is DAISY.
> 
> BEST TUESDAY EVER: You'd think it was a weekend day;
> 1st run:
> ...


I dont think suewho was trying to belittle you, if you are 62 you could be seen as fatherly type guy who is not creepy or on the other hand you could be seen as a dirty old man. Here in Australia we have a much different view of the world than Americans, its a cultural thing. We say a lot things to each other that you guys would find offensive.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Neonovo said:


> Not only did she agree to take a selfie of both her and pet, WITH MY ANDROID, she also agreed to let the photos be posted on the net, at my discretion. More to follow, but it is late and I am happily tired.
> View attachment 1584


It's just so strange that you would consider doing it again and posting about it here.. Why would you even ASK a woman if you can take her photo in your Uber? And then ask her if you can post it... Some people/women might "agree", but she may not have liked to "agree" and maybe was caught off guard by the stupid request..


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Dude, this statement reads like you're a predator. I'm just saying.


Not saying you are, but you gotta admit that's a funny statement coming from your Avatar! !


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Neonovo said:


> Just returned from my best tipped trip ever. $20 and change to run two buddies from the "Gentleman's Club" back to the Hotel.
> Mike like the music playing, and fell in love with the singer, Silvia Pérez Cruz.
> Had a great chat. Had Mike been a girl, I would've taken her picture as well. Gave me a $10.00 tip, that's a 50% gratuity!!
> 
> ...


Am a tad curious you post a pic of a girl, then a dog but not one of the guy who gave you a $10.00 tip


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> The math is easier to do if you give us a very important number: how many miles did you drive?
> 
> I used $3/gal for gas, so your $40 of gas comes out to 13.33 gallons. I took a shot in the dark and guessed you are getting 30 miles per gallon. That would mean you drove 400 miles for the $579 in gross fares in 16.5 hours. Now let me calculate your hourly net profit, albeit using a lot of guesses.
> 
> ...


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Damn! You broke him down like you were some IRS agent going after Al Cappone. We always forget the miles, 1099 form end year due taxes, Wear tear, and the real truth of keeping up with the gas.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

uberlady said:


> Seriously to the male drivers, STOP taking pictures and videos of the passengers. I cannot believe this girl let you photograph her. I had a very cute young girl tell me that her uber driver recorded she and her friends while they were dancing in his car. That is beyond creepy and so gross. It makes you seem like a desperate loser, getting that excited that an attractive female is actually sitting in your car. EWW, Stop! I guess you don't share the experiences where you've asked and they've declined you......


ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

Creepy as ****!!!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

unter ling said:


> I dont think suewho was trying to belittle you, if you are 62 you could be seen as fatherly type guy who is not creepy or on the other hand you could be seen as a dirty old man. Here in Australia we have a much different view of the world than Americans, its a cultural thing. We say a lot things to each other that you guys would find offensive.


Here in America we find absolutely, everything anybody says offensive and/or politically incorrect. Then we hire lawyers and sue each other for all of the hurt feelings. But that's not enough, we then spiral into a deep depression and run off to our Doctors office so they can get us hooked on a myriad of prescription drugs after they diagnose us with ADD, ADHD, Bi-polar disorder, sleep apnea, and genital warts. After we become prescription drug addicts, we lose our jobs and then try to shake down our government claiming disability. Those who cannot afford the lawyers to make the disability shakedown work, end up as Uber drivers......


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Didnt think id say it but thats a good link, thanks!


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Dude, this statement reads like you're a predator. I'm just saying.


I'm a male, and this guy makes my skin crawl. I'm very tempted to try to identify who he is so I can report his actions to Uber. I'm rarely on Uber's side when it comes to administration, but this sort of creep has the potential to damage OUR livelihood through his insanely predatory behavior.

https://myspace.com/neonovo
http://neonovosworld.blogspot.com/
http://www.wayn.com/profiles/neonovo


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Got him: https://www.facebook.com/neonovo

Luis A. Parra.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

This guy is to sexual predators to what @focusman is to positive thinking / MLM bullshit.

Love the attitude, but clearly you are a newbie. Wait until the considerations of tax, commissions, expenses fold into the mix.

Really excited to watch this progression. Please continue posting frequently.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Related note, I made $786 gross last night in DFW from 11 pm to 3 am.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I'm a male, and this guy makes my skin crawl. I'm very tempted to try to identify who he is so I can report his actions to Uber.
> 
> uber will have already identified him. They read this forum.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

See above, uber reads this forum


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Neonovo (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow!! I feel horribly.

As of Saturday morning, I'm no longer an UBER driver. I hit a raw nerve on this board, and I acknowledged and tried to rectify.

But now, Matt is linking to my personal information, some of which is 10 years old! None of which was ever banned, or canceled due to content. Mostly abandoned by my as my life changed.

Heard it so many times, "Watch your self on the Internet, or it will come back to bite you." Still can't belive it happened to me.

I was just another UBER driver trying to make a living.

To the members of this board who were offended, I'm so sorry, please accept my apologies, you win, I loose.

To he members of this board who saw through my shtick, and BS banter, please offer other newbies who arrive over enthusiastic, a fair warning.

Good bye.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Matt, while I support your intention of keeping Uber professional, posting the guys personal information like that was NOT exactly professional behavior on your part. Report him to Uber, talk to the board admins, whatever. Just try to keep your own standing at or above the table.

Neonovo, that being said, you're a creepy dude. You make us all look bad, whether you're trying to or not. I doubt you'll quit driving over this, so just remember, stop being such a weirdo. Just get the rider to their destination and move on. Otherwise, I guess we'll just have to wait to see the news piece about you being arrested for some weird bullshit, and watching Uber do damage control.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

B


mattvuberx said:


> Related note, I made $786 gross last night in DFW from 11 pm to 3 am.


Bazinga!!! I love $700+ days. Especially if it's done in 4 hours. Musta been multiX surge continually.


----------

